# z445 clutch problem



## truckren (Jun 30, 2014)

I have a 2008 z445 25 hp Kawasaki. everytime I pull up the switch to engage the blades it dies. replaced the switch and it still does it. all the blades move good and it runs good just when you pull the blade switch it dies... any ideas???


----------



## bengoode318 (Dec 23, 2013)

Carb problem


----------

